# Looking for head boat/party boat in Jacksonville



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

Need lead on head boat service in Jacksonville area. Want to fish over Holiday weekend.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 9, 2004)

Try Sea Love charters in St. Augustine. They used to have a head boat in mayport called the Miss Mayport but I couldn't find that on the web.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Jacksonville Area
K2- http://www.k2fish.com/

Daytona to Canaveral Area
Critter Fleet - http://www.critterfleet.com/
Orlando Princess - http://www.orlandoprincess.com/
Miss Cape Canaveral - http://www.tekpage.com/misscape/
Ocean Obession II - http://www.fishobsession.com/65oceanobsession.php

Stuart/ Ft Pierce Area
The Capt. Lew - http://www.captlew.com/
Seven B’s V - http://www.sevenbs.com/

Palm Beach/Jupiter
Blue Heron Fleet - http://www.deepseafishingflorida.com/

Lauderdale
Sea Legs III - http://floridagoldcoast.com/fishing/sealegs.htm
Mary B III - http://www.fishheadquarters.co...i.htm

Miami
Blue Sea II - http://www.bluesea2.com/
Kelly Fleet - http://floridagoldcoast.com/fishing/Kellyfleet.htm
Reward - http://floridagoldcoast.com/fishing/reward.htm

Keys
Yankee Capts - http://www.yankeecapts.com/
Florida Fish Finder - http://www.floridafishfinder.com/
Gulfstream - http://www.fishfloridakeys.com/gulfstream/
Gulfstream III - http://www.keywestpartyboat.com/
Marathon Lady - http://www.fishfloridakeys.com/marathonlady/
Miss Tradewinds - http://www.misstradewinds.com/
The Sailors Choice - http://www.sailorschoicefishingboat.com/
K2- http://www.k2fish.com/

Ft. Myers
Miss Barnegat Light - http://www.missbarnegatlight.com/
Flying Fish - http://www.flyingfishfleet.com/

Tampa
Double Eagle - http://www.doubleeagledeepseafishing.com/
Hubbard’s - http://www.hubbardsmarina.com/
Super Queen - http://www.queenfleet.com/
Viking Starship - http://www.vikingfleet.com/

Panama City/Destin
Sweet Jody - http://www.fishing-destin.com/
Star Queen and the Florida Queen.-http://www.captandersonsmarina.com/deepsea.htm/


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks very much you save my vacation kozlow


----------

